# Pigeon breed question



## silverbranch (Jul 16, 2008)

Hi all,
I saw a pic recently of a rare pigeon with HUGE eyes, and now I can't remember the name of it. The eyes were almost like goggles. Can anyone tell me the name of the breed?

Thanks
Gail


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

silverbranch said:


> Hi all,
> I saw a pic recently of a rare pigeon with HUGE eyes, and now I can't remember the name of it. The eyes were almost like goggles. Can anyone tell me the name of the breed?
> 
> Thanks
> Gail


I think I know what you're talking about, but I can't think of the name. I believe one of our members posted some pictures of the breed one time, but I don't remember who that was either. 
I'm lots of help huh??


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Lovebirds said:


> I think I know what you're talking about, but I can't think of the name. I believe one of our members posted some pictures of the breed one time, but I don't remember who that was either.
> I'm lots of help huh??


I remember those, they looked like E.T. some kind of small roller or something?....was it pigeonmamma that had them?...


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Budapest Tumblers....I think, they look like frogs with feathers.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Trees Gray said:


> Budapest Tumblers....I think, they look like frogs with feathers.


Yep, that's them or at least what I was thinking of.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Budapest_Short_Face_Tumbler


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

budapest tumbler pigeon?


----------



## silverbranch (Jul 16, 2008)

Thanks! The Budapest Short Faced Tumbler is what I was looking for!! 
This is the site I had seen it on, which I was able to find again once I had the name to Google.
http://www.shortfacebudapest.com/photogallery/whitebeak_ash.htm

I was describing the bird to a friend of mine who is now interested in pigeons and could not find the pic to show her. It was driving me crazy.

Thanks again for the assistance.


----------



## andrew whitt (Jul 25, 2007)

*show birds*



silverbranch said:


> Hi all,
> I saw a pic recently of a rare pigeon with HUGE eyes, and now I can't remember the name of it. The eyes were almost like goggles. Can anyone tell me the name of the breed?
> 
> Thanks
> Gail


hi i think the bird your on about is a african owl i may be wrong as iv'e not seen any pictuers of this bird. many thanks a. whittingham.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

andrew whitt said:


> hi i think the bird your on about is a african owl i may be wrong as iv'e not seen any pictuers of this bird. many thanks a. whittingham.


Here are a couple of links to African Owl pictures:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Image:African_owl(black_self).jpg

http://www.nernes.com/

Terry


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*Budapest Tumbler*

Hi GAIL, The bird that you are looking for is the Budapest Tumbler. http://webpages.charter.net/budapesttumblers/ GEORGE


----------

